# iPod dans la voiture



## grenoble (30 Juin 2004)

Je crois qu'il est inutile de vous représenter la solution ICELink pour brancher votre iPod à votre autoradio, que ce soit un autoradio intégré à votre véhicule ou un autoradio tiers.

Jusqu'à présent, il fallait commander ce périphérique en GB ou en allemagne. Respectivement ihavetohave.it ou maxxcount.de.

Mais j'ai découvert récemment l'importateur exclusif Dension en france: 
http://www.micromatos.com
que vous pouviez peut-être connaître pour d'autres articles.

Je ne suis pas du tout affilié à ce site, mais j'ai pensé qu'il pouvait être utile d'apporter cette information, le nombre d'utilisateurs d'iPod ne cessant de croître 

Au niveau des tarifs, je n'ai pas beaucoup creusé, mais je crois qu'ils proposent des solutions complètes, avec cradle notemment, ce que propose en option les autres sites.
Le montage de la solution ICELink est devenu très facile depuis leur nouvelle version 1.1


----------



## Groumfy (30 Juin 2004)

Ben moi je suis allé à ma FNAC et j'ai acheté un adaptateur (une fausse K7 avec une cable qui se branche sur la sortie casque de l'iPod) à 18 euros qui fonctionne parfaitement, et avec un son impeccable. 


Alors pourquoi s'embêter à acheter à l'autre bout de la planète un truc qui coûte quasiment le prix d'un mini iPod neuf ? (229 EUROS ??? AU VOLEUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRR !!!  )


----------



## Groumfy (30 Juin 2004)

Ooooops, j'avais pas bien vu que c'était pour adapter un iPod à un autoradio lecteur de CD (et non de K7). Désolé ! Par contre je maintiens ce que je dis sur le prix !!!! De qui se moque-t'on ???


----------



## bertrand.serullaz (30 Juin 2004)

Mais l'Ipod est vcompatible uniquement Bmw non ?


----------



## iskandar (1 Juillet 2004)

groumfy, c'est quelle marque et quel modèle que tu as choisi ?
 merci


----------



## Juste en passant (1 Juillet 2004)

Groumfy a dit:
			
		

> 229 EUROS ??? AU VOLEUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRR !!!


J'viens d'aller sur le site et ils affichent 129 euros.:hein:  

Alors, erreur de frappe ou le prix a chuté drastiquement ?


----------



## Groumfy (1 Juillet 2004)

bertrand.serullaz: va voir sur le site *[url]http://www.micromatos.com*[/url] et tu verras qu'il existe aussi pour d'autres marques de tuture (Audi, Citroen, Ford, etc...)

iskandar: aucune idée de la marque, je peux juste te dire que c'est pas un Sony (autour de 30¤, donc 10 de plus !) J'essaye de te répondre demain, si j'oublie pas. Et si j'oublie pas non plus, je te dis lundi ce que ça donne après test en réel (premier voyage avec 

Juste en passant: pour le prix, je maintiens les 229¤ ! Si tu regarde là http://www.micromatos.com/boutique/liste_produits.cfm?type=35&code_lg=lg_fr tu verras que tous les modèles sont à 229. Si tu clique sur un lien "en savoir plus" tu verras aussi 229 en bas de page. Et si ça ne suffit pas, essaye d'ajouter au panier  Mais je peux me tromper !


----------



## Groumfy (2 Juillet 2004)

Pour l'adaptateur K7 : c'est un VIVANCO ACA 30
Voir la description ici


----------



## iManu (2 Juillet 2004)

Euh...
Je viens de recevoir mon iTrip.
Très content !
Le truc c'est de télécharger les fréquences Japonaises, qui permettent de descendre plus bas en fréquence, et je me cale sur 87.5 (le minimum acceptable par mon autoradio).

Ah, oui, mon autoradio est pas directement accessible (il doit être sous le siège avant droit, je crois), dont les solutions à base de fil, CD, K7 sont pas possibles...

La solution iTrip + adaptateur alume-cigare à moins de 100 euros, mais via un copain aux USA...


----------



## marcax38 (11 Juillet 2004)

Salut

j ai installe le ice-link ds mon audi a2, excellent

axl


----------



## Djer (13 Juillet 2004)

moi aussi c''est itrip + powerpod et c'est le best !!!

 J'ai vraiment aucun soucis de transmission et ma frequence est egalement de 87.5donc que du bonheur pour moi avec POPOD. J'aime pas trop la casette, c'est vrai que c'est pas cher mais ca fait bidouille je trouve et ca me rassure pas vraiment. Et puis les gens qui ont pas de radio K7 ils font comment hein ??? 
 J'ai eut mon itrip et mon powerpod lors d'une commande groupée sur ipodfanatic.com. j'en ai eut pour 55¤ ttc l'itrip et je sais + combien le powerpod


----------



## brome (13 Juillet 2004)

Ecouter son iPod en voiture est certes très agréable, mais ça m'amuse un peu de voir que tant de monde se focalise sur les solutions genre iTrip ou ICElink... sachant que pour 129 euros on peut se payer un autoradio tout neuf disposant d'une *entrée auxiliaire* à laquelle connecter son iPod directement. 

 C'est prévu pour, et c'est quand même le top au niveau qualité.

 De plus, ça permet de brancher non seulement son propre iPod, mais aussi le baladeur Archos d'un copain, le vieux baladeur K7 de la petite cousine, le Powerbook du grand-frère, le sonotone du chien, la guitare élèctrique du petit neveu, le grille-pain de Tata Gertrude, etc... bref, c'est universel.


----------



## woulf (13 Juillet 2004)

brome a dit:
			
		

> Ecouter son iPod en voiture est certes très agréable, mais ça m'amuse un peu de voir que tant de monde se focalise sur les solutions genre iTrip ou ICElink... sachant que pour 129 euros on peut se payer un autoradio tout neuf disposant d'une *entrée auxiliaire* à laquelle connecter son iPod directement.
> 
> C'est prévu pour, et c'est quand même le top au niveau qualité.
> 
> De plus, ça permet de brancher non seulement son propre iPod, mais aussi le baladeur Archos d'un copain, le vieux baladeur K7 de la petite cousine, le Powerbook du grand-frère, le sonotone du chien, la guitare élèctrique du petit neveu, le grille-pain de Tata Gertrude, etc... bref, c'est universel.



Ah bin oui, je demanderai pas mieux perso, mais j'ai une installation intégrée qui ne permet pas de mettre à la place un autoradio de format standard et c'est le cas de plus en plus de bagnoles...


----------



## jpmiss (13 Juillet 2004)

brome a dit:
			
		

> Ecouter son iPod en voiture est certes très agréable, mais ça m'amuse un peu de voir que tant de monde se focalise sur les solutions genre iTrip ou ICElink... sachant que pour 129 euros on peut se payer un autoradio tout neuf disposant d'une *entrée auxiliaire* à laquelle connecter son iPod directement.
> 
> C'est prévu pour, et c'est quand même le top au niveau qualité.
> 
> De plus, ça permet de brancher non seulement son propre iPod, mais aussi le baladeur Archos d'un copain, le vieux baladeur K7 de la petite cousine, le Powerbook du grand-frère, le sonotone du chien, la guitare élèctrique du petit neveu, le grille-pain de Tata Gertrude, etc... bref, c'est universel.




Oui c'est sur que c'est mieux mais l'avantage incontestable de l'iTrip c'est sa mobilité. Je m'explique: tu pars en vacances a l'étranger et tu loue une bagnole. Tu va pas changer l'autoradio de la bagnole!   
De plus, la solution fausse K7 est pratique mais la plus part des bagnoles de loc ont maintenant des autoradios CD...
Avec un iTrip tu embarque vraiment ta musique partout avec toi et pas seulement dans ton auto a toi


----------



## iManu (13 Juillet 2004)

Testé aujourd'hui:
Nantes - Bordeaux -Agen - trou perdu des Pyrénées sur 87.5, tout va bien


----------



## olaye (14 Juillet 2004)

et sur paname en 107.9, ça roule.
c'est plus long à capter, mais ça ne crache pas trop, à part porte de bagnolet (un calvaire pour beaucoup de radios FM!).
et sur paris, pas grave, y'a souvent moyen de trouver du bon son sans avoir à faire appel à son ipod.


----------



## grenoble (15 Juillet 2004)

brome a dit:
			
		

> Ecouter son iPod en voiture est certes très agréable, mais ça m'amuse un peu de voir que tant de monde se focalise sur les solutions genre iTrip ou ICElink... sachant que pour 129 euros on peut se payer un autoradio tout neuf disposant d'une *entrée auxiliaire* à laquelle connecter son iPod directement.
> 
> C'est prévu pour, et c'est quand même le top au niveau qualité.



1- Bof. Non seulement ça oblige à changer d'autoradio... Quand on a une version intégré, de bonne qualité, avec le GPS et tout le tintouin, ce serait gâââcher 

2- Tu ne télécommande par ton iPod quand il est branché par sa fiche jack. Adieu donc la pause possible, ou le changement de morceau dans ta playlist, ou la mise en pause quand ton tél sonne par exemple, si ta panoplie totale du gars greffé à sa totomobile 

3- Pour le top au niveau qualité, puisque tu en parles, il faut choper le son au niveau de la prise du connecteur de la l'iPod et non pas de la prise jack des écouteurs. La qualité est toute relative puisque de toutes façons, nous sommes dans une bagnole avec le bruit du moteur etc. je te l'accorde


----------



## chagregel (15 Juillet 2004)

Dans le cas de l'Autoradio GPS avec tout le bordel, l'IceLink est la. Quand on a des options à ce prix, on doit pas être à 100 Euros près pour la bagnol (c'est pas mon cas )

En ce qui me concerne, Autoradio CD avec entrée Aux. payé dans les 150 Euros.
Station de L'iPod dans le cendrier, télécommande sur fil de l'iPod.


----------



## Jdrien (15 Août 2004)

Hello !

Bon ben moi j'ai craqué pour l'itrip & le powerpod chez Macway(75¤ environ) après avoir longuement hésité...mais là je vais faire de la route et je voulais ma zik ipod ! Testé à la campagne : no pb ! qques grésillements à un moment (fils à haute tension ?) mais j'ai pas encore mis dans itunes la liste de ttes les fréq. dispos pour avoir + de choix. Et sinon à la maison, c top ! un poste radio ds une pièce et tu entends tes musiques favorites ! Son impeccable (ainsi qu'en voiture) ! Mon seul souci est que la prise du powerpod ne rentre pas totalement ds ma prise allume-cigare de ma 205 pigeot...;-) va falloir bricoler...mais sinon, très content ! Avantage : tu peux écouter ta musique ipod dans ta voiture & celle des autres, dans ta maison & celle des autres;-) (Bref partout où il y a 1 poste radio..). J'ai pas testé ds 1 chateau;-) mais la portée à l'air...très correcte !

Voilà mon avis : l'itrip : c top ! (si chui pas obligé de changer de caisse pour l'allume cigare !;-))


----------



## jpmiss (16 Août 2004)

Jdrien a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas testé ds 1 chateau;-) mais la portée à l'air...très correcte !


 Moi j'ai testé au fin fond du desert Islandais (on est pas enmerdé par les radios FM ) eh ben le son etait nickel alors que je m'etais éloigné de la voiture avec mon iPod d'environ 12 a 14 m. A partir de la ca commencait a gresiller. Pas mal quand meme


----------



## Toxibuz (17 Octobre 2006)

Bonsoir, d&#233;sol&#233; de faire remonter si sauvagement ce topic mais j'aurai voulu savoir si le powerpod &#233;tait compatible avec l'ipod 5G du fait qu'il ne soit pas firewire ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## jpmiss (17 Octobre 2006)

Toxibuz a dit:


> Bonsoir, désolé de faire remonter si sauvagement ce topic mais j'aurai voulu savoir si le powerpod était compatible avec l'ipod 5G du fait qu'il ne soit pas firewire ?
> 
> Merci d'avance



Sur le site du fabriquant on peut supposer que tu trouvera ce genre d'info...


----------



## Toxibuz (18 Octobre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Sur le site du fabriquant on peut supposer que tu trouvera ce genre d'info...



Justement c'était indiqué iPod 1,2,3 & 4eme generation mais pas la 5.

Apres prise de contact avec Macway il n'est pas compatible il faut donc le remplaçant du powerpod : le powerjolt qui lui est en USB.


----------



## jpmiss (18 Octobre 2006)

Toxibuz a dit:


> Justement c'était indiqué iPod 1,2,3 & 4eme generation mais pas la 5.
> 
> Apres prise de contact avec Macway il n'est pas compatible il faut donc le remplaçant du powerpod : le powerjolt qui lui est en USB.


 

Ben voilà, en cherchant on trouve...


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Octobre 2006)

Juste pour info : 
J'utilise mon powerpod avec mon nano pour la recharge et &#231;a fonctionne bien 
Tu peux charger le nano avec du firewire, mais tu ne peux le synchroniser qu'avec de l'USB


----------

